

Ask HN: How do you prepare for PM interviews? - zhangtwin

What resources do you use and how do you approach them?
======
rolandal
PM as in Project or Product Manager? (there is definitely some overlap though)

I look for a couple things, and ask questions that help evaluate their:

1) Technical background

2) Product instincts & creativity

3) How they've earned leadership

4) Ability to channel multiple points-of-view

5) Ship-ability

------
guyzero
As an interviewer or a candidate?

~~~
zhangtwin
I'm looking at this more from a candidate perspective both I think having a
view from both sides is important. IE - what is the interviewer looking for in
an ideal candidate and as a candidate what is the best way to prepare.

~~~
guyzero
So there's lots of thing to say. Picking one I'd say have some meaningful
stories to tell. Not to recite, but the interviewer will probably ask you some
"situational" questions where she asks for you to demonstrate dealing with
some specific type of problem in the past. So you need examples. And you won't
be able to think of them on the spot. So think of them now. The format some
interviewers use is STAR - Situation, Task, Action, Response. Describe what
the problem was, what you had to do, what you did and how it turned out.

This is not a strategic suggestion, but a tactical suggestion. But a large
number of candidates that I've interviewed don't do well at answering this
type of question and it keeps me from giving them a good interview evaluation
since I don't really have an answer.

